# place in nyc where chicks love to house up dirty kids?



## wildboy860 (Oct 5, 2013)

so one of the last times i was in nyc this guy told me of an area where traveler kids go to get picked up by hot housie chicks. i wanna see how well this goes, but i cant remember the area of nyc that its in for the life of me. anybody know where im talkin about?


----------



## ByronMc (Oct 6, 2013)

wildboy860 said:


> so one of the last times i was in nyc this guy told me of an area where traveler kids go to get picked up by hot housie chicks. i wanna see how well this goes, but i cant remember the area of nyc that its in for the life of me. anybody know where im talkin about?


Am sure it happens,though not all the time. My suggestion is not to try too hard,let them take the lead


----------



## wildboy860 (Oct 6, 2013)

oh i know this!!!! ive had it happen more than a few times. its just a specific area of nyc im looking for. . . .


----------

